# New Canon imagePROGRAF printers have been delayed for almost a year [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2021)

> Photo printers have become a bit of a niche market, with all of the great online solutions out there. However, if you’re like me, you love doing it at home and playing with various papers and that sort of thing.
> Canon was scheduled to release a replacement for the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 in late 2020, but it has obviously been delayed due to the pandemic. I have been told that there is a specific part inside a photo printer that is nearly impossible to source at this time, and there’s no timeline on when that issue will be resolved.
> The imagePROGRAF Pro-1000 has been around for 6 years, so it’s definitely ready for a refresh. If you can hold out for another 6 months or so, I would wait on buying one.
> The replacement for the imagePROGRAF will add two new cartridges, along with a new chroma optimizer tank. The printer will also have the ability to use rolls of paper, which has been a much asked for feature.
> I have also been told that there...



Continue reading...


----------



## melgross (Nov 3, 2021)

My older 17” model, from before the 1000, can print from rolls.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 3, 2021)

For printing small I changed from Epson to Canon Prograf 300 and have to say I’m very happy. Uses less ink and doesn’t get blocked nozzles every two minutes.


----------



## N-VB (Nov 3, 2021)

No eco tank to expect ? 
I'm about to push buy button on epson ecotank et-8550


----------



## amorse (Nov 3, 2021)

I actually picked up a Pro-200 and I was frankly astounded by the detail it produces. Really incredible prints. My only gripe was for whatever reason my model leaks ink like crazy. It was pooling ink under the machine when I printed - I had to take it in for repair and hopefully the issue is resolved now (I haven't run it since I got it back). None of the ink leaks ever made it on to a print or impacted quality in any way that I could see, but my table top certainly won't forget the issue.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 3, 2021)

The Pro-100 remains a favorite tool in my box; I've been at the 13x19 printing for (my oh my) for about two decades now (starting with the Epson 1270).

On Canon's Pro Luster paper, prints using the Pro 100 are spectacular...'feel great'...and in our family room last for years.

Most importantly for, I think, most of those who read this forum...printing at home is fun!

Printing one's own images is, I think, an underrated part of modern photography.


----------



## keithcooper (Nov 3, 2021)

melgross said:


> My older 17” model, from before the 1000, can print from rolls.


Would that be an iPF5100?

The 5100 never went through the expected 5300 / 5400 / PRO-x000 / PRO-x100 sequence - I always liked it as a printer.

The PRO-1000 came in using the head technology of the PRO-x000 series and surprised many with it's lack of roll paper support

Canon in the iPF5100 had a 17" printer that was (with its roll support and big paper cassette) a match for the bigger Epson 17" SP4000 -> P5000 series

My feeling is that the Epson P5000 (and whatever succeeds it - also 'pending') needs something from Canon to go up against it.

Moving the PRO-1000 successor 'upmarket' definitely leaves a space for a 17" competitor to the Epson P900

That's all at 17"

For smaller printers - I'm curious to see just how far Canon and Epson go with the ink tank idea.

I've currently still got quite a few printers here from my reviews over the last year, and have just finished a look at Canon's G550 (OK, only A4 - much smaller than I normally test). Nothing bigger yet from Canon. The 13" tank based Epson ET-8550 is a very interesting development with its hybrid ink system.

No, I don't expect to see higher end 'tank' printers soon...

_BTW If it's of interest, reviews (and now videos as well) of almost all the printers mentioned above are at:









Printing and paper reviews and articles - Northlight Images


Printer reviews and paper reviews for photographic printing. Articles about improving print quality, for colour and black & white, colour management




www.northlight-images.co.uk





The G550 one will be added this weekend._


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 3, 2021)

keithcooper said:


> Would that be an iPF5100?
> 
> The 5100 never went through the expected 5300 / 5400 / PRO-x000 / PRO-x100 sequence - I always liked it as a printer.
> 
> ...


 Big fan of your work, Keith Cooper--for those of you who don't know--Mr. Cooper is a world-class expert in terms of printers that many of us use and purchase.

Your 'regular business' in England, Keith...is COVID etc. still leaving its impression on your work?


----------



## keithcooper (Nov 3, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Big fan of your work, Keith Cooper--for those of you who don't know--Mr. Cooper is a world-class expert in terms of printers that many of us use and purchase.
> 
> Your 'regular business' in England, Keith...is COVID etc. still leaving its impression on your work?


Thanks!

The photo business is picking up again but still not at a level I'm happy with :-( I always enjoy the bespoke photography training I do with businesses round the country, but that's really been hit, since it's 1-to-1 stuff on location.

A big thanks actually to both Epson and Canon UK for keeping me busy with printers to look at during the quiet time - that and someone at Canon for finally persuading me to do YT videos ;-)


----------



## adrian_bacon (Nov 4, 2021)

I have the pro 1000 and am actually considering stepping up to the 24” model to replace it when it fails ( if it ever does). I’ve run more paper and ink through that thing over the last 3-4 years I’ve had it than I can recall. It has been an absolute workhorse. The 17 inch width is nice, but a bit of an odd width if you print a lot of 4x6 and 5x7 on larger paper widths. The 24 inch width is a little better suited in terms of paper efficiency, and allows true 24x36 poster sized prints, and nice wide panoramic prints on roll paper. I’m not quite ready to step up to the 44 or 60 inch models, but now that I’ve had a lot of use at 17 inches, I can totally see going to 24 inches.


----------



## JohnC (Nov 4, 2021)

I’ve had a pro 9000 dye based 13” since 2009 or so and it has been a wonderful printer for me, and the dyes (the right ones) are far more stable than they get credit for sometimes. Light stability is terrible for some pigments as well so this aspect isn’t quite as cut and dry and many people might think.

I also have the pro 1000. I bought it about 7 months ago at a nice discount. I wish I could tell you I’ve enjoyed using it but it is still in the box waiting for my basement studio to be complete. Getting my basement finished in a timely manner is a topic in itself. Regardless I’m glad to see that some have enjoyed their experience with the pro 1000.


----------



## melgross (Nov 4, 2021)

keithcooper said:


> Would that be an iPF5100?
> 
> The 5100 never went through the expected 5300 / 5400 / PRO-x000 / PRO-x100 sequence - I always liked it as a printer.
> 
> ...


Yes. It is. I’ve had that printer forever, it seems. I actually bought it when my daughter began photography in high school the year the printer came out. You know, encourage your kids. She went on to get a four year degree in photography at the University Of The Arts, London.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 7, 2021)

adrian_bacon said:


> I have the pro 1000 and am actually considering stepping up to the 24” model to replace it when it fails ( if it ever does). I’ve run more paper and ink through that thing over the last 3-4 years I’ve had it than I can recall. It has been an absolute workhorse. The 17 inch width is nice, but a bit of an odd width if you print a lot of 4x6 and 5x7 on larger paper widths. The 24 inch width is a little better suited in terms of paper efficiency, and allows true 24x36 poster sized prints, and nice wide panoramic prints on roll paper. I’m not quite ready to step up to the 44 or 60 inch models, but now that I’ve had a lot of use at 17 inches, I can totally see going to 24 inches.


I'd think long and hard about that before taking the leap. The Pro 2000/2100 and up are different beasts that really need to be fed roll paper only, cut sheet might be supported and work for 8x10 test prints but anything else really needs to come off a roll.

It used to be that roll paper was significantly cheaper than cut sheet but for many papers now that simply isn't the case.

And once you are using almost exclusively roll paper you need other tools to finish the job, cutting tables and mats etc. I'd highly recommend a Rotatrim as long as you can afford too.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 9, 2021)

I have a Prograf 4100, and can say that it is the best thing I've ever got regarding photography - including **all** cameras and all lenses. I have the 2nd roll option and usually have 2 rolls available (one 24" and another 44 or 42") as well as the ability for sheet feeding and 7x10" (folded 5x7") cards. It is a thing of true beauty. If you can afford it, get one - you will never regret it (well, unless you decide you now wanted the 60" version!  ).


----------



## vladk (Nov 9, 2021)

I'd love to see a 17" dye printer.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Nov 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I'd think long and hard about that before taking the leap. The Pro 2000/2100 and up are different beasts that really need to be fed roll paper only, cut sheet might be supported and work for 8x10 test prints but anything else really needs to come off a roll.
> 
> It used to be that roll paper was significantly cheaper than cut sheet but for many papers now that simply isn't the case.
> 
> And once you are using almost exclusively roll paper you need other tools to finish the job, cutting tables and mats etc. I'd highly recommend a Rotatrim as long as you can afford too.


I own and operate a film processing lab. The bulk of my prints are 4x6 and 5x7 of entire rolls of film, so I actually don't have a problem with printing only off of roll paper (the canon Pro Lustre is my standard paper) as I'm already printing a bunch of smaller images on larger sheets and trimming it down, and yes, I already have all the other tools you'd need to properly support printing off of roll paper. Unless my pro-1000 takes a dump, I'd probably not replace it with the 24 inch printer as it's still quite useful for running different types of paper through it.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Dec 20, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> For printing small I changed from Epson to Canon Prograf 300 and have to say I’m very happy. Uses less ink and doesn’t get blocked nozzles every two minutes.


The Canon Pro-300 is a joy to work with, zero issues with mine. Plus, the Canon Professional Print & Layout software is so easy to use right out the box.


----------



## gillevin (Sep 28, 2022)

Any news on the Pro-1000 replacement? 
Almost a year since the last update...


----------



## Noshoes (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm interested too. Dont't want to upgrade from the pro-300 to the larger pro-1000 when a new one is coming just a bit later.

I guess there is a new one coming soon. The same print-resolution as the pro-300 would be nice. But especially a better printhead-maintenance-management.


----------



## diatone1981 (Oct 18, 2022)

Today I was at a Canon Flagship Store in Salzburg, where I was told that the Pro-1000 upgrade will be announced in Jan 23. They were told that the new model will be more expansive, but with lower ink costs due to larger cartridges or bottles similar to epson ecotank system.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 25, 2022)

diatone1981 said:


> Today I was at a Canon Flagship Store in Salzburg, where I was told that the Pro-1000 upgrade will be announced in Jan 23. They were told that the new model will be more expansive, but with lower ink costs due to larger cartridges or bottles similar to epson ecotank system.


...just about a month away. I am very much looking forward to reading about the Pro-1000 upgrade.

I've checked Keith Cooper's (indispensable) site and I don't see any other rumors about Pro-1000 upgrades and rumors...


----------

